# Can not access Aero Window Color and Appearance page



## Dalex64 (Nov 1, 2009)

I am running Windows 7 Pro.

I used to be able to access the standard Window Color and Appearance page, until one day I clicked on "Open classic appearance properties for more color options" for the first time.

ever since then, when I click on Window Color on the Personalization screen, all I get is the classic appearance properties page.

I am running an Aero theme.

I have tried toggling back and forth between Aero themes and Basic themes.

I tried logging off and logging back on, and then a restart.

None of these things fixed the problem.

I also logged on as another user on my pc, and that account also gets the classic appearance properties page.

I have scoured the internet and these forums, and can't find anyone else who has had this problem.

Can anyone help?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Not sure if this applies or not --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/925582

ALso make sure your video drive is up to date.

`


----------



## Dalex64 (Nov 1, 2009)

I read through all of that knowledge base article, and none of the restrictions appear to be in effect. as an aside, http://www.microsoft.com/genuine - validate windows doesn't seem to actually do anything for Windows 7.

My installation of Windows 7 is up to date with all of the microsoft-update provided updates. I actually didn't have to install any third party drivers or updates at all to get everything up and working and the device manager clear of errors.

The video driver is the one Windows 7 detected and installed from the beginning, and at that time the regular Window Color and Appearance page was available.

I am an administrator on my PC.

I looked through group policy, and under both Computer Configuration and User configuration, all group policy objects are not configured. or, none of them are configured. however you want to say that.

Under Computer Configuration -> Windows Settings -> Security Settings -> Local Policies, everything looks as normal as I think it should be.

Unfortunately, my windows restore points don't go back to a time far enough for when this was working.

%windir%\system32\control.exe /name Microsoft.Personalization /page pageColorization 

and

rundll32.exe shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL desk.cpl,,5

both bring up the classic properties page as well.


----------



## Dalex64 (Nov 1, 2009)

SOLVED!

Well, it is fixed, but how it has become fixed I don't know. 

I ran those two shell commands from a remote desktop connection to the trouble PC. It brought up the classic color control panel.

I then disconnected, and re-connected at the PC.

the shell32.dll,Control_RunDLL line brought up the classic properties.

the control.exe /name Microsoft.Personalization line now brings up the correct page, and moreso, it now brings up the correct page from the Personalize control panel page as well!

I am loathe to click on Advanced appearance settings and try to repeat the problem, but I will if anyone thinks I should try to reproduce the exact steps to break and then solve this issue.

all of my troubleshooting and theme switching was done physically at the pc. the reason I ran these two lines through a remote connection was to make sure I had the right statements to post on this forum.

It was then a lightbulb in my head that went off and told me to try the shell commands again at the pc.

quite interesting.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dalex64 (Nov 1, 2009)

Could active gadgets possibly have any effect? I notice at this time, when everything started working, that I had no gadgets open on my desktop.


----------

